# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Pjatat pa-mish (vegetarian)

## genckas

Tung gjitheve,

Me intereson sa ka ushqime vegjetariane ne kuzhinen tone. Kur isha ne Dardani (Kosove) ishte shume veshtire gjate kohes qe punojsha te mbaj kete menyre te ushqimit sepse shumica e furnizuesve te ushqimit (te shpejte) jane me mish, por e di qe Shqipetaret si baze ushqimore e kan buken/brumin/dritherat/makrobiotiket dhe prodhimet e tilla, si dhe perimet dhe djathi, pra me befason qe shumica e njerzeve ushqehen (per ushqim te shpejte e kam fjalen) me mish.

Ne shtepi kryesishte bejme ushqim pa mish, njejte eshte me shume shoke te mi qe ushqehen me mish, kuzhina shtepiake nuk ka aq teper, apo kam nje bindje te gabueshme?

Sidoqofte, ju kisha lut qe te me "ndriqoni" me terminet, emrat dhe pasurinte e kuzhines Shqipetare qe nuk permbane mish.

gks
P.S. arsyet pse nuk ushqehem me mish jane te shumta...mesiguri per nje teme te re  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Ora

ka shume, 
nje shembull: Burani me spinaq, 

po bashkangjis mesazhin e postuar disa kohe me pare nga fiori:
-------------------------
Për 4-5 persona duhen:
Spinaq 1kg, oriz 1 filxhan kafeje, vaj 4-5 lugë gjelle, qepë 1 kokërr, salce 1 lugë gjelle, kripë, piper, kopër.

Spinaqi pastrohet, lahet dhe përvëlohet në ujë të vluar me kripë për 1-2 minuta. Orizi pastrohet, lahet dhe zihet derisa të jetë gjysëm i gatshëm, pastaj i hidhet spinaqi i përvëluar. Veç skuqet qepa derisa të marrë ngjyrë ari, shtohet salce domatesh, piper skuqet dhe pak dhe hidhet në spinaqin me oriz. Të gjitha së bashku ziejnë dhe 10 minuta derisa orizi të jetë gati. Në fund mund ti hidhet kopër ose nenexhik.
--------------------------

menyra se si e gatuaj une:

1. Spinaqi lahet pastrohet ne uje te rrjedhshem dhe grihet ne madhesi te vogel.
2. Skuq qepen derisa të marrë ngjyrë ari, une perdor vaj ulliri.
3. Mund ti shtosh salce domatesh, ose une preferoj domate te grira, skuqen edhe pak sebashku.
4. Hidhet spinaqi dhe mbulohet kapaku i tenxheres, duke patur kujdes qe ta trazosh cdo tre minuta derisa e shikon qe spinaqi eshte perveluar dhe ka leshuar pak leng. 
5. I hedh uje pak me sy, deri sa vjen ne te njejtin nivel me sqinaqin, dhe orizin, e patruar siqurisht, duke a trazuar pak qe orizi te shperndahet ne menyre te njetrajtshme me spinaqin. 
6. pas kesaj sipas eksperiences sime duhen rreth 10-15 minuta derisa te jete gati. 

Shenim 1. Erezat rregulloji sipas deshires, mund ti hedhesh piper te zi, koper etj..
Shenim 2. Ne shtepine tone kjo pjate serviret me kos, i cili (sipas preferences) mund te trazohet dhe me pak hudhra. 


Ne kete forum ka shume receta te larmishme, dhe megjithese ne si shqiptare e kemi mishin nje perberes kryesor te ushqimit kjo nuk do te thote se kuzhina jone nuk eshte e shumellojshme. Jam e sigurt se do te gjesh shume receta gatimi me zarzavate.

Pershendetje,

----------


## Fiori

genckas nq se kerkon nga tre faqet e forumit te kuzhines, mund te gjesh receta te ndryshme te cilat gatuhen vetem me perime _(Lulelakra nje shembull)_ si dhe te tjera te cilat mund te kene perberje mishi, po dhe pa mish mund te gatuhen shume mire _(Tava me patellxhane te mbushur nje shembull - zakonisht gatuhet me qepe, patellxhane, mish te grire dhe ereza, po dhe pa mish dhe me erezat e duhura del perseri shume mire)._

1. Perimet ne pergjithesi (speca, bamje, mashurka etc) mund ti pjekesh (menyra me e lehte: vendosi ne tigan pa vaj ne temperature te ulet per 10-15 min) me pas mund tu hedhesh pak piper te zi, kripe dhe vaj ulliri dhe ke nje pjate shume te shpejte dhe pa mish. Nuk e di sa shqiptare eshte  :buzeqeshje:  po behet dot dhe atje. 

2. Gjithashtu gjellet e ndryshme me perime (te cilat njihen me shume si supe/minestrone jashte SH) mund te gatuhen fare mire pa mish. Skuq pak qepe, me piper te zi e kripe ne vaj ulliri, hedh mashurka (barbunj) psh, i trazon te gjitha per 5 min, ashtu ne vajin e ullirit, ju hedh uje sa te mbulohen. I le te ziejne. derisa mos e kene leng per tu quajtur gjelle, po jo dhe aq sa per tu quajtur supe : ). Edhe kete lloj recete mund ta perdoresh per te gjitha perimet. Apo dhe supat me perime (supat e "beharit"), si supe me domate, speca dhe oriz etj. 

3. Sic permenda me lart tave te ndryshme, nga ato me patate, patellxhane, bamje, fasule te medha... etj mund te gatuhen pa mish. Mjafton te kesh qepe, piper te zi, kripe, karota, domate, majdanoz, dafine etj ne varesi te taves. Zakonisht si per gjellet e ndryshme ashtu dhe per tavat, menyra si i gatuan ka shume rendesi. 
Perimet nuk duan te gatuhen shume pasi sa me te "gjalla" te jene aq me shume vitamina kane. Pra mjafton ti gatuash mjaft sa te japin shije pjates qe po gatuan. Nuk e di nq se nuk ha vetem mish apo dhe bulmet. Nq se ha dot bulmet atehere pastiço eshte nje tjeter tave qe mund te gatuhet shume mire pa mish.  


Nuk e kuptoj mire per ke ushqim te shpejte e ke fjalen ketu :



> " sepse shumica e furnizuesve te ushqimit (te shpejte) jane me mish"


Ushqime te mbyllura ne kuti apo burger?! 


Ne pergjithesi njerzit e kane ne dore te gatuajne si duan. Mjafton pak kohe dhe pak fantazi dhe gjithcka mund te behet. Mishi mund te zevendesohet fare mire me perime apo ereza (kur do ti japesh pak pigment/shije pjates). Une e kam njohur veten si mishngrenese, pasi me pare nq se nuk kisha mish te ndonje lloji perpara nuk haja dot as mengjes, as dreke as darke. Po ka kohe qe shkoj dhe jave te tera pa ngrene mish dhe nuk e shikoj as te nevojshme as nuk kam shije per mish. Ne te njejten kohe nuk e privoj veten nga ushqimet apo shijet e tyre. 


Meqenese jemi tek kjo teme perdorimi i vajit te ullirit gjithashtu eshte me i shendetshem se vaj/gjalpe tjeter si dhe u jep shije ushqimeve pa mish. 


Do flasim perseri  :buzeqeshje:  



Fioralba

----------


## genckas

Flm Fiori,

Po e shof qe duhet me qene ma kreativ me pjata  :buzeqeshje: 

Une ketu e kam problem se te shumten e kohes jame jashte baneses kshtu qe duhet me hanger jashte. Gjindem ne Gjeneve, dhe ktu kultura jo-mish-ngrenese eshte e dobet (ne Europe ne pergjithesi). Ate mendova kur thash qe cdo gje ka mish, p.sh. ne France pite e mire, qe te ne kish qene me djath, ne France ka mish, qe e prish krejt dhe nga ana tjeter e zvogelon zgjidhjen per ata qe nuk e hajn mishin. :P

Si i mbledhni erezat ne SH apo KS? P.sh. ato qe jane nga India/Indokina? Besoj se ka vende ku mund te blehen po?  :buzeqeshje: 

gks

----------


## ElMajico

ne europe eshte shume pak i perhapur ushqimi vegjetarian.

kurse ne shqiperi nuk e di te ekzistoje ndonje lokal me ushqime vegjetariane...

sepse ne nuk e kemi te zhvilluar nje kulture te tille besoj...

----------


## Fiori

*Gjelle me presh*

Perberesit:
-Presh i lare mire
-domate me cipe te hequr
-leng limoni
-qepe e grire
-vaj ulliri
-kerpudha
-erëza (piper i zi, rigon,dafine)
-kripe

Pergatitja

Masat nuk i kam vene me lart duke qene se varet ne shijet tuaja. Shume veta gjithashtu mund te mos e perdorin limonin per kete recete. Por gjithashtu nq se shtoni limon mund te shtoni pak me shume domate si dhe karkaleca deti ose oktapod gjate kaurdisjes se qepes.

Si cdo gjelle shqiptare, si fillim skuqni qepen e grire holle, me vaj ulliri, rigon, piper te zi dhe dafine. Gjate skuqjes i shtoni leng limoni si dhe kerpudha te prera. Pasi gjithe perzierja ka marre nje si faqe, mund te shtoni domatet. Gjate skuqjes duhet ta perzieni perberjen vazhdimisht ne menyre qe qepa mos digjet si dhe gjithe perimet qe shtoni te marrin shijen e qepes dhe erezave.

Ne fund mund te hidhni preshin e grire duke vazhduar trazimin. Pasi gjithe perzierja ka filluar te skuqet ne nje fare menyre, mund ti shtoni pak uje _(jo shume qe mos behet supe)_. Mund te shtoni oriz, ose perime te tjera per kete gjelle, por kjo varet gjithmone si e kini shijen kur jeni duke gatuar.

Shpresoj tu pelqeje - megjithese per ata qe e hane mishin sic e ha une, jam e sigurt nuk do genjehen me kete lloj gjelle : )

----------


## Fiori

Pershendetje...

----------

